# Newman-Sharp 1988 300ZX



## bjstark19 (Oct 11, 2007)

I am trying to find the races this car ran in 1988. Newman drove it in Trans Am and I can find that it ran thru Road America on 9/11 1988 and DNF due to engine problem. It did not run the last 2 races. The car could also run GT1 but can't find any races. This gets confusing because Scott Sharp ran the 1987 car during the 1988 season in GT1 and won the championship. The 1988 car is basically identical to he 87 car. I am trying to trace the 1988 car and anyone who drove it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you,
Brian


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

Try e-mailing the webmaster at SCCA dot com and they can probably link you to their archive of results. It used to be available on their website and now the click button is gone but I am sure that they still have it somewhere.


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

Did you ever find anything on this? Just wondering.


----------



## bjstark19 (Oct 11, 2007)

Actually I spoke with Bob Sharp and Scott Sharp. The car ran in the 1988 series in Trans Am and some GT1. Scott won the GT1 National Championship with the car at Mid Ohio. The engine and trans are just about finished and the car should be ready to race at the Kohler International Challenge at Road America in July. I can't wait to drive it.........


----------

